# Thread Ripper



## fraz (Apr 23, 2019)

Hi,

I've read good reviews of the 2700X compared to the 1800X with many people satisfied although not always using music apps.

How are the 2nd GEN TR compared to the 1st? - The 12 core & 16 cores?

12nm is now used - Any users here who have them?


----------



## FriFlo (Apr 23, 2019)

You can make up your mind on that tread:
https://vi-control.net/community/threads/amd-threadripper-or-intel-i9.78626/
@tack , who posted in this thread, has done some comparisons with his TR2 that shows, he could get a very good Kontakt performance on the TR2 at higher buffer settings (256 and 512). The 12 core TR2 is very good for lots of Kontakt voices at these buffer settings. For lower buffer settings in your DAW or lots of CPU intensive plugins an i9 9900k might be better suited. My current plan is waiting a little longer to see what AMD and Intel will offer this year. I might go with an AMD Slave machine, as it seems perfect for that purpose. I probably would have already done that, if there was a bit more data out there from users (e.g. a new Scan Pro audio test).


----------



## fraz (Apr 26, 2019)

Ah OK,

256 or 512 buffer for TR2=good Kontakt sample based results.

How use-able latency wise would a VEP slave be @ 512 buffer - Would there be? - Ah I remember the calculation.

buffer 512 / sample rate 44.1 = 11.601 ms - this is correct isn't it?

So if someone had a 7700K as host for example -- the slave 1950X 1920X could be used @ 512 and have 11.6 ms - This would be good enough for real playing wouldn't it?

One of my sound cards has roughly the same latency and the real time play is totally useable.

Would there be any other latency to deal with? - Iif not it would work well (please confirm)_or mention what you consider to be relevant - thanks


----------



## Jeremy Gillam (Apr 26, 2019)

This is the worst thread I have ever read! Total f***ing trash! Mods, pleas move to “drama zone”!

There, I ripped your thread!


----------



## fraz (Apr 26, 2019)

Jeremy Gillam said:


> This is the worst thread I have ever read! Total f***ing trash! Mods, pleas move to “drama zone”!
> 
> If you change your mind you could click the "like button"


----------



## Erick - BVA (Apr 27, 2019)

I don't know what others have experienced, but I have no money for threadrippers, or high end Intel. I decided to go with a Ryzen 7 2700X. All I know is it's miles ahead of what I have been working on - an AMD 8150FX (with 32GB of ram).
Just as an example. In my old machine, sometimes any one of the following plugins by themselves could cause audio dropouts and stuttering in my daw, making it impossible to work:
Tantra, Pitchmap, Adaptiverb, Byome

For Adaptiverb especially, I'd almost always have to switch to low CPU mode. For Pitchmap, I could never push the "purity" knob up all the way, which makes the the smoothest sound in my opinion. Most of the time I could do 2 instances of Byome, depening on the presets and modules open, same with Tantra.

At this very moment, with my Ryzen 7, I have an FX chain of

KONTAKT (playing Embertone's Walker 55 Steinway D light)
Byome
Pitchmap
Tantra
Adaptiverb
No restrictive settings, no audio dropouts, no performance issues whatsoever.

CPU usage at 6-7% for the Reaper process when playing (1-2% from other processes, so 8-9% total), and RAM usage is 1.4GB for the Reaper process (of 32GB available)

All of my major libraries are on SSD, including VST effects.
It should be noted that I also switched my high CPU VST to SSD before upgrading my PC (using my old 8150) and still had the performance issues with Pitchmap, Adaptiverb, etc. So it wasn't all due to changing to SSD.

I think it's a combination of things.

I had a few hiccups with installing audio drivers, but seems to be resolved now.
I'm very happy with the Ryzen 7 so far.


----------



## FriFlo (Apr 27, 2019)

fraz said:


> Ah OK,
> 
> 256 or 512 buffer for TR2=good Kontakt sample based results.
> 
> ...


If you use VEpro, you would usually use x2 buffer (at least on my older PCs I do). That would result in 512 samples latency. 512 is acceptable to me for most orchestral sounds. I would prefer less to play piano and drums, but it is still ok imo. With orchestral sounds, most patches are not as precise anyway (exception are more percussive sounds). Well, I would of course prefer the lowest latency possible, but there are other things to consider, e.g., how many voices can be played before rendering to audio. But of course, you can start with a low buffer setting and increase it later. It is all a matter of preference. One thing is certain, though: you will get a lot more voices out of a Threadripper at higher buffer settings than with a 9900k! For extremely low buffer settings it will be the other way around.


----------

